# Low Budget Gamer Pc 350 euro



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

Hallo,
Mein Freund will einen bestmöglichen pc für 350 euro auf gaming ausgelegt könnt ihr mir bitte das beste sagen was mann aus dem Budget machen kann.

Danke


----------



## Softy (17. März 2014)

Bitte einmal kurz ausfüllen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Wäre gar nichts mehr von einen alten PC vorhanden (SATA DVD Laufwerk oder ein altes Gehäuse)?


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

350euro 

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

Nein

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

Nein aber Laufwerk wird nicht benötigt

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

Eigenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

Weiß ich nicht wirklich aber auf jeden Fall hd ist daber

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung,*Rendern,*CAD,...)

Cod, silkroad, s4 league.... keine Videobearbeitung etc. nur zocken

7.) Soll der Knecht*übertaktet*werden?

Ne 

8.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Nein


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag leicht über dem Budget für 385€:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL)
1 x MSI N750-1GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V809-871R)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon Vaya
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
Netzteil ist zwar etwas größer bemessen, aber kaum teurer, also lässt sich da vlt mal eine stärkere Karte nachrüsten 
RAM sind jetzt "nur" 4 GB drin, ansonsten wäre der aus Preis Leistungssicht besser : Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## hann96 (17. März 2014)

Wobei die Frage ist, ob man nicht ein i5 CPU nehmen sollte, da man evtl. in einem Jahr eh aufrüsten muss (beim CPU) . Dann macht man halt beim RAM abstriche und nimmt nur 4 GB

Dann würde es aber auch ein bissschen teurer werden


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

usefuls vorschlag klingt gut


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Hier mal mein Vorschlag
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Celeron G1820, 2x 2.70GHz, boxed (BX80646G1820)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x MSI N750 TF 1GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V310-004R)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
1 x Sharkoon MA-W1000 mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
 367,79€ wenn du über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand reingehst


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

das sharkoon gehäuse ist cool für schlappe 35€,
usb 3, sichtfenster und alles,
schön klein

auch wenn der celeron bei chiller´s review gut wegkam, cpu würd ich mindestens den nehmen
http://geizhals.de/intel-pentium-g3420-bx80646g3420-a993714.html = 52,45€
lieber i3


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag mit mehr Grafikpower aber schwächerer CPU. 
( Der Pentium ist gar nicht mal so schlecht!)
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-399349


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vorschlag mit mehr Grafikpower aber schwächerer CPU.
> ( Der Pentium ist gar nicht mal so schlecht!)
> http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-399349



Edit: oder alternativ die Konfiguration von Green 

Sry für den Doppelpost...der Handy App sei dank...


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

glaub aber nicht, dass die r7 250x schneller ist, als die gtx 750

edit: Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 (Ti)
liegt knapp über r7 260, knapp unter r7 260x


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Habe gerade gemerkt dass auch die 260x ins Budget passt und die sollte schon schneller sein


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das sharkoon gehäuse ist cool für schlappe 35€,
> usb 3, sichtfenster und alles,
> schön klein


 
 Ja finde ich auch weswegen ich es auch ausgewählt habe.



> auch wenn der celeron bei chiller´s review gut wegkam, cpu würd ich mindestens den nehmen
> Intel Pentium G3420, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland = 52,45€
> lieber i3


Hatte ich erst auch drin, da war ich aber auch schon bei 385€.


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

Hier mal ein Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 750 (Ti)


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

ja, budget ist der knackpunkt
das gehäuse hatte ich noch nie gesehen, werd ich mir merken


----------



## hann96 (17. März 2014)

1x Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I54430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1x MSI N750 TF 1GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V310-004R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

1x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

1x Zalman ZM-T1 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

1x be quiet! System Power 7 300W ATX 2.31 (BN140) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

1x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Wobei kein Kühler dabei ist.........weiß jetzt nicht wie der i5 mit dem onboard kühler auskommt.........

Und das Budget ist schwer einzuhalten 

Dann sollte man doch nicht zum i5 greifen komme auf ca. 420 €


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Weil du auch einen i5 drin hast, der bei dem Geld einfach nicht möglich ist.


----------



## hann96 (17. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Weil du auch einen i5 drin hast, der bei dem Geld einfach nicht möglich ist.



ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber ein versuch war es wert....außerdem wird der pc nicht lange mithalten können, auch wenn der cpu nicht zu den schlechtesten gehört!

Bei der Grafikkarte könnte man noch abstriche machen, aber das ist ja das "Hertzstück" des Computers und da würde ich auch als letztes sparen...abgesehen vom CPU


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Warum sollte der nicht lange halten? 
Mein FX-6100 reicht auch für vieles und war schon bei erscheinen eine absolute Krücke.


----------



## hann96 (17. März 2014)

Er wird natürlich halten, auch länger (ich habe mich nur schlecht ausgedrückt) Aber im Vergleich zum i5 ist er nicht soooo gut. Und mit dem i5 wäre man besser aufgestellt, geht ja aber schlecht bei wenig Budget


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> ja, budget ist der knackpunkt
> das gehäuse hatte ich noch nie gesehen, werd ich mir merken


 
 Das Sharkoon?
 Das hatte Rosigatton vor ca. 8 Wochen als erster empfohlen, ich selber empfehle es auch schon fast 6 Wochen und heute habe ich es mit übrigens selber bestellt.



hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> 1x Intel Core i5-4430, 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I54430) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 1x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Wäre ja auch für einen Core i5 aber dafür reicht das Budget nicht aus, da muss man zu viel an anderen Sachen sparen.


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> Er wird natürlich halten, auch länger (ich habe mich nur schlecht ausgedrückt) Aber im Vergleich zum i5 ist er nicht soooo gut. Und mit dem i5 wäre man besser aufgestellt, geht ja aber schlecht bei wenig Budget



Kommt aber drauf an was gemacht wird, in Sachen Gaming ist der i3 mit SMT sehr gut ausgerüstet 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre erst i5 mit Unterbau zu besorgen (ca 380 - 400 €) , Übergangsweise mit der iGPU zu spielen und dann wenn Geld da ist sowas wie eine R9 270/270X nachrüsten


----------



## CL4P-TP (17. März 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Kommt aber drauf an was gemacht wird, in Sachen Gaming ist der i3 mit SMT sehr gut ausgerüstet
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre erst i5 mit Unterbau zu besorgen (ca 380 - 400 €) , Übergangsweise mit der iGPU zu spielen und dann wenn Geld da ist sowas wie eine R9 270/270X nachrüsten



Nicht wirklich 

Die Rosi-Taktik ist immer gut


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2014)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum sollte der nicht lange halten?
> Mein FX-6100 reicht auch für vieles und war schon bei erscheinen eine absolute Krücke.



Abgesehen von Rollenspielebn ist der gut dabei. Im Gegensatz zu den alten Core2 liest der immerhin noch keine Apothekenumschau, während er Wdr4 hört. 

Der Vorschlag mit der Igp ist auch super, kann man ja wohl auch noch auf ein wenig Takt prügeln.


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das Sharkoon?
> Das hatte Rosigatton vor ca. 8 Wochen als erster empfohlen, ich selber empfehle es auch schon fast 6 Wochen und heute habe ich es mit übrigens selber bestellt.


 
kann mich wohl an das hier erinnern bei rosigatton
Sharkoon MA-A1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
auf den zeiten blick ist das das gleiche, nur vorne die blende weg, dreiecke vorn und fenster dran, 
hab ich nicht gesehen
Sharkoon MA-W1000 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Ja das hat er und auch ich schon seit einiger Zeit bei einigen Office PCs empfohlen, ich selber empfehle dort aber zurzeit das fast baugleiche Sharkoon MA-I1000 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, da es besser lieferbar ist als das MA-A1000.


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

Leute und Fazit für was seid ihr alle was soll er jetzt kaufen Bitte überschreitet das Budget nicht so hoch aber wenn der aufpreis sich lohnt dann ja bitte SCHNELL antworten

Und wie schon gesagt werden keine Grafikmonster auf dem pc gespielt !!


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

hannover96xdneu schrieb:


> ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber ein versuch war es wert....außerdem wird der pc nicht lange mithalten können, auch wenn der cpu nicht zu den schlechtesten gehört!
> 
> Bei der Grafikkarte könnte man noch abstriche machen, aber das ist ja das "Hertzstück" des Computers und da würde ich auch als letztes sparen...abgesehen vom CPU




Es werden doch nicht die neusten Titel auf dem Pc gezockt...


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Über welches COD reden wir denn jetzt eigentlich was gespielt werden soll?


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Über welches COD reden wir denn jetzt eigentlich was gespielt werden soll?



Leute vielleicht irgendwann mal jetzt aber nur S4league und silkroad was anderes wird er 100 Prozent nicht spielen später kann man ja dann die Grafikkarte aufrüsten falls  es nötig wird wahrscheinlich noch planteside 2 mehr aber nicht er wartet grad auf eine Antwort von mir was ist jetzt die beste Zusammenstellung was soll er kaufen


----------



## grenn-CB (17. März 2014)

Bei S4Leauge und co, sollte die "Rosi Taktik" am besten sein, kostet aber auch 385€
 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4440, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80646I54440)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H
1 x Sharkoon MA-W1000 mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
 384,85€ bei Mindfactory


----------



## Monsjo (17. März 2014)

Planetside 2 wird da nicht gut drauflaufen. Aber Planetside 2 läuft auch auf einem 4770k nicht immer flüssig.


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2014)

Wie läuft es denn auf deinem Fx 6100? Mit meinem habe ich fast immer ne Ü40-Party, oft auch 50^^


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

Keine Grafikkarte ???????? Ich glaub nicht das er so ein guten Prozessor benötigt da doch lieber ne gute graka


----------



## Ph1l1pp1501 (17. März 2014)

Miki2992 schrieb:


> Keine Grafikkarte ???????? Ich glaub nicht das er so ein guten Prozessor benötigt da doch lieber ne gute graka


 
Das meinte Grenn ja mit der berüchtigten Rosi Taktik 

Man nutzt erstmal die Grafikkarte des Prozessors und rüstet später ne richtige nach


----------



## BertB (17. März 2014)

die soll dann später kommen, erstmal mit igpu zocken, oder i5 sprengt das budget


----------



## Miki2992 (17. März 2014)

Könnt ihr eine zusammenstellung mit einer graka sagen weil der jetzt nicht unbedingt gleich nochmal was kaufen will lieber nen i3 oder so mit einer mittel klasse Grafikkarte der wird eh nicht den Prozessorleistung ausnutzen können


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

Miki2992 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr eine zusammenstellung mit einer graka sagen weil der jetzt nicht unbedingt gleich nochmal was kaufen will lieber nen i3 oder so mit einer mittel klasse Grafikkarte der wird eh nicht den Prozessorleistung ausnutzen können



Mein Vorschlag:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) oder auch kleinere? 500 GB? 
1 x Intel Core i3-4130, 2x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I34130)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit  4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL)
1 x MSI N750-1GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 750, 1GB GDDR5, VGA, DVI, HDMI (V809-871R)
1 x ASRock B85 Pro4 (90-MXGQB0-A0UAYZ)
1 x Sharkoon Vaya
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) oder http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-350w-atx-2-31-bn141-a871341.html

300 Watt würden auch reichen, aber falls der mal ein Grafikkarten Update mit machen soll wäre die 350/400er Version nicht schlecht.
Das 350er hat aber nur 1 mal 6/8 PIN PCIe

ziemlich genau 385€, wäre aber auch wieder 35€ drüber :/
oder auch mit H87 Board: http://geizhals.de/asrock-h87-pro4-90-mxgpa0-a0uayz-a940316.html


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Pentium G3220, 2x 3.00GHz, boxed (BX80646G3220)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R7 250X, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11229-00-20G)
1 x ASRock B85M Pro4 (90-MXGQ20-A0UAYZ)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Sharkoon VS3-V chrome
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)

Damit ist man doch noch voll im Budget und für COD reicht es alle mal


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

@ heldarious
Das Netzteil hat kein 6 PIN PCIe, die Karte braucht aber 1 x 6 PIN, von daher das 350er


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Solange das Netzteil genug Leistung hat ist das ja egal. Für was gibt es Adapter  Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Solange das Netzteil genug Leistung hat ist das ja egal. Für was gibt es Adapter  Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall



Wie willst du da denn mit Adaptern arbeiten? Das Netzteil hat kein einziges PCIe Kabel


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Useful schrieb:


> Wie willst du da denn mit Adaptern arbeiten? Das Netzteil hat kein einziges PCIe Kabel


 
Brauchst du auch nicht. Mit diesen Adaptern klappt das wunderbar  Das 300 Watt Modell hat 2 Molex Anschlüsse. Läuft super. Habe selbst so eine HD 7770 befeuert

Ups Link vergessen:
http://geizhals.de/diverse-6-pin-pcie-adapter-a217890.html


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Brauchst du auch nicht. Mit diesen Adaptern klappt das wunderbar  Das 300 Watt Modell hat 2 Molex Anschlüsse. Läuft super. Habe selbst so eine HD 7770 befeuert
> 
> Ups Link vergessen:
> Diverse 6-Pin PCIe Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Naja Molex Adapter 
Muss der TE wissen, die 350er Version wäre nicht mal 3€ teurer


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Ja schon aber solange das Netzteil genug Leistung liefert läuft das einwandfrei

Edit: Dass es an dieser Konfiguration nichts mehr zu meckern gibt habe ich die 350 Watt Version reingenommen  
Und es sind genau 350 Euro


----------



## Useful (17. März 2014)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Ja schon aber solange das Netzteil genug Leistung liefert läuft das einwandfrei
> 
> Edit: Dass es an dieser Konfiguration nichts mehr zu meckern gibt habe ich die 350 Watt Version reingenommen
> Und es sind genau 350 Euro


 
Ein 350 Watt Netzteil in einem 350€ PC


----------



## heldarious (17. März 2014)

Hehe^^
Das erklärt warum die meisten in ihrem 1000 Euro PC ein 1KW Netzteil verbauen wollen 

@TE hier nochmal die Konfiguration
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

Ja, doch, das sieht gut aus 

Board reicht auch eins mit H81 Chipsatz, z.B. ASRock H81M-HDS (90-MXGQH0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (18. März 2014)

Also ich würde wenn möglich schon das B85 Mainboard nehmen, das H81 Biard ist schon ziemlich stark beschnitten.


----------



## Miki2992 (18. März 2014)

Leute er soll doch lieber das b85 board kaufen das er dan  später noch upgraden kann oder ? Und lieber ein nt direkt mit 6pin

Was ist jetzt die beste Zusammenstellung eurer Meinung nach


----------



## Softy (18. März 2014)

Was kann er denn mit einem B85 Board besser upgraden? Auf dem H81 Board läuft auch ein i7 oder Xeon E3 und eine schnellere Grafikkarte kann er auch jederzeit nachrüsten.

Aber wenn er die Ausstattung braucht, soll er natürlich das B85 Board nehmen.

Netzteil kann er ja das System Power 7 450W kaufen.


----------



## Miki2992 (18. März 2014)

Softy schrieb:


> Was kann er denn mit einem B85 Board besser upgraden? Auf dem H81 Board läuft auch ein i7 oder Xeon E3 und eine schnellere Grafikkarte kann er auch jederzeit nachrüsten.
> 
> Aber wenn er die Ausstattung braucht, soll er natürlich das B85 Board nehmen.
> 
> Netzteil kann er ja das System Power 7 450W kaufen.



Ahso ok ich wusste nicht das auf so einem board der xeon läuft


----------

